Ask HN: What is the absolute tiniest Linux that runs the latest Chrome browser? - peter_d_sherman
======
peter_d_sherman
Also, related question... what is the tiniest Linux that runs Qemu? And the
same question for Bochs?

------
bradknowles
If you built all your code with Go and then statically compiled it and ran it
in a container, then you don’t need an OS to run it on at all — just use
containers, all the way down.

~~~
peter_d_sherman
How does Go create threads with no OS to call to do it? Also, how does Go
open/read/write files and open/read/write/close network connections with no OS
to do it? What about malloc()/dynamic memory allocation/heap, does Go
implement its own? Does it have its own internal memory manager for that? How
does Go know how much memory is available? I suppose you could call a
hypervisor or some container API or something to do this, but I have no
experience in this area... You wouldn't have any links to sample code or
articles about this, would you? I'd be grateful for any pointers in that
direction... I think it would be highly interesting...

------
nwrk
Alpine linux

~~~
peter_d_sherman
Thanks! I will check it out. (Just for the sake of leaving no stone unturned,
does anyone know of anything smaller?)

